
Why does flat Earth belief still exist? - Markusj1
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/11/why-does-flat-earth-belief-still-exist/
======
mindcrime
I'm still convinced that the majority of so-called "Flat Earthers" are just
trolls who are taking the piss out of the rest of us.

